# Trainwreck



## KushXOJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Waiting for it to hit lol just finished 3 bowls


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a useless topic I dont know what you expect us to say? "Cool dude!"


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

Even more useless now that you posted what you did in here huh ?

This is a thread for those who like the strain trainwreck. Maybe if your head wasn't so far up your ass you would have realized it. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol your a tool. No one has commented on your shitty thread, once agian I tell you that it was a utter waste of time. And actuall it just said quote on quote "Trainwreck". Nice try tho.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 9, 2012)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Lol your a tool. No one has commented on your shitty thread, once agian I tell you that it was a utter waste of time. And actuall it just said quote on quote "Trainwreck". Nice try tho.


Dipshit. 10chars


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Lol your a tool. No one has commented on your shitty thread, once agian I tell you that it was a utter waste of time. And actuall it just said quote on quote "Trainwreck". Nice try tho.


You went out of your way to revive this thread to start a argument about the thread being useless ,yet I'm the tool ? Lol 
You "trippy mayne"


----------



## tranka32 (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL, he said "cool dude"!


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

That's all i have to say to you . If you want to talk about trainwreck we can, if not then you won't be getting a reply from me


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

DSB65 said:


>


Lol that's exactly what it feels like about 10 minutes after you get done smoking tw. 

I meant to come back and give a smoke report but I forgot I even made the thread lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 9, 2012)

cool thread. hows the high. i never smoked, only heard the name. + rep.


----------



## tranka32 (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL, I need to get me some of that. I have a few hybrid strains that include trainwreck. I am definitely interested! Love the picture of the train wreck also.


----------



## Truckn (Aug 9, 2012)

Sir please refrain from talking about elicit narcotic use on these forums.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> cool thread. hows the high. i never smoked, only heard the name. + rep.
> 
> 
> > Its a hybrid but its a strong head high that creeps up on you and we you are comind down you get some of the indica qualities. If you smoke too much you might fall asleep.
> ...


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 9, 2012)

You got me on that StevenSD420 I give you props. 
But you still are a tool. :]


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 9, 2012)

im smoking some mr nice g13 widow and it makes me pure stupid.......


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 9, 2012)

Trippy Mayne said:


> You got me on that StevenSD420 I give you props.
> But you still are a tool. :]


I'm kushxoj not stevensd420

And when you need help with a grow ill still help you because I'm i nice guy.
Even though you did just come off like a asshole for no reason at all


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 9, 2012)

You are indeed a good man. Happy tokin


----------



## THC&STDs4All (Aug 10, 2012)

everyone has grumpy days. 
funny ass picture. sounds good!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Aug 10, 2012)

EVERYONES HAPPY NOW! LETS DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!
yeAAH!

[video=youtube;-u9H_i6yjEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u9H_i6yjEo[/video]


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Aug 18, 2012)

I grew one Trainwreck plant 2 grows ago and it produced some quality smoke. Good for what ails you so to speak.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 18, 2012)

bullwinkle60 said:


> I grew one Trainwreck plant 2 grows ago and it produced some quality smoke. Good for what ails you so to speak.


Did your trainwreck smell like rotton oranges (in a good way) ?
The trainwreck I get always does have that distinct smell


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Aug 28, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Did your trainwreck smell like rotton oranges (in a good way) ?
> The trainwreck I get always does have that distinct smell


Trainwreck generally has a earthy/floral smell with a slight hint of skunk at times. That's been my experience with it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's the tw I smoked forgot to include the pic


----------



## cotchept (Aug 29, 2012)

I love me some TW. Grew a bunch of S1s when I first started growing. Potent, tasty, and quick finishing sativa. The smell is distinct, floral funky lime. It's a super easy strain to recognize just by the smell of the smoke. Would have kept it around if it didn't herm. Would love to find an e32 cut.

my old tw


----------



## CaLiKiD24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Trainwreck has always been a classic "blazed" feeling lol, then i found grape ape and I was just as happy. Then someone told me about GrapeWreck and I got a seed from the dispensary. Anyone grow it before?


----------



## OGflorida420 (Sep 23, 2012)

CaLiKiD24 said:


> Trainwreck has always been a classic "blazed" feeling lol, then i found grape ape and I was just as happy. Then someone told me about GrapeWreck and I got a seed from the dispensary. Anyone grow it before?


Had a buddy that grew a little while back and he had a plant with a stake in it that said grapewreck, it seemed like some ordinary purp though, don't really get named shit that's true to the name in Florida.


----------



## CaLiKiD24 (Sep 29, 2012)

couldnt imagine living in Florida again lol sorry
My next grow is definately gonna have Trainwreck and Grapewreck. hopefully get my seeds reeeeal soon


----------

